# my edition 30 has arrived



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

My edition 30 arrived on Friday, I love this car. Power delivery is superb, better than I expected, handling is superb, again better than I expected. Love the look, even like the alloys now, not sure if to swap for my 19â€ CH? 
Comments so far from people have been:-

That interior looks ace, I love it (bmw m3 csl owner)
Canâ€™t believe how good it looks in the flesh (R32 owner)
The front of that looks awesome (new corvette owner) 
So far all positive comments.

This is the 1st new car I have ever had, bought through Oli at Bognor motors, who I must say has been excellent all the way through, good communication and a very stress free experience. And the main bit, a discount. 3 cheers for Oli. 
Ps Oli where my bottle opener, couldnâ€™t open my beers last night.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

8)

p.s. If you want rid of your 19" CH's, we may be able to do a deal!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

give me a week to decide mate. got some brand new mcgard ultra lockers too.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

8) More pics required!

Mine will be here in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks good in silver best looking hot hatch out there IMO


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! That looks great in silver... more photo's please. 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

cheers guys, i will take some more pics when the weather brightens up, hale and snow here at the moment. isnt it supposed to be summer now? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice but I would go with the 19s you could always get them painted to match the OEM colour


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Very nice Al, as Andy suggested, I'd go with the 19" CH's. 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's a VERY nice looking Golf. Like it! 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Looking good BMX 

The ED30 interior is in a different league to the std GTI 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

some more pics
























and the one i like best


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> and the one i like best


'kin 'el 244 standard! Is she run in yet?!?!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

bloody hell you don't hang about, whats traction like ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hit me with your rhythm stick [smiley=drummer.gif]

Come on man, details, details.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The interior looks a bit gay. Or Scottish. Which is invariably the same.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> The interior looks a bit gay. Or Scottish. Which is invariably the same.


 :lol:

nice car tho'


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It even has a grey plastic golf ball as a gear knob. :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Got some buttons missing on the centre console too

why's that then ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It, er, might just be the image from superchips website...

http://www.superchips.co.uk/curves/VWGo ... tion30.pdf

600 nicker, DIY, switchable. Yup gotta get me one of these


----------

